# Disclaimer?



## jtbailey1030 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm wondering: Do any of you put any sort of disclaimer on your labels saying something like, "avoid contact with eyes" for liability purposes? 

If I have liability insurance, then do I not need to worry about any sort of disclaimer?

Thanks!


----------



## lsg (Oct 23, 2013)

I always put a caution statement on all of my labels. I have insurance, but there is always some idiot out there like the lady who spilled hot coffee in her lap and sued McDonalds.


----------



## jtbailey1030 (Oct 23, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. What exactly do you say, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## lsg (Oct 23, 2013)

On the back label along with the ingred. listing---Caution: Use only as directed. Do not ingest. If redness or irritation occurs, discontinue use. Keep out of reach of small children and pets. At the bottom of the front label-- Warning:  The safety of this product has not been determined.


----------



## jtbailey1030 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## savonierre (Oct 23, 2013)

I do similar to lsg, you have to cover your butt, people are so sue happy.


----------



## Nightlilly (Oct 24, 2013)

lsg said:


> I always put a caution statement on all of my labels. I have insurance, but there is always some idiot out there like the lady who spilled hot coffee in her lap and sued McDonalds.




I know this is off topic but I had to comment. I saw a documentary about people suing in America. A large part of it was that woman against Mc Donalds but she didn't just get a little burned. She was burned so badly that she had to have skin grafts over the majority of her thigh and groin area. She had literal craters of skin and tissue damage, I saw pictures. She also didn't intend to sue at first, her family contacted Mc Donalds to notify them that they needed to do something about the temperature of their coffee machine and later sued when nothing was done. She wasn't even driving at the time, she was sitting in the passenger side of a parked car. Mc Donalds had her sign a non-disclosure agreement and then spread stories of the "stupid woman who burned herself" then she couldn't even tell her side.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 24, 2013)

I just heard this story on the radio too.  It was interesting to see how the media spun it.

My disclaimer is: For external use only.  Discontinue use if irritation occurs.  Avoid contact with eyes.

you can't cure stupid.


----------



## jtbailey1030 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I am going to put a disclaimer on my soaps now, just in case. And you're right...you can't cure stupid. :razz:


----------



## onugs (Nov 4, 2013)

lsg said:


> I always put a caution statement on all of my labels. I have insurance, but there is always some idiot out there like the lady who spilled hot coffee in her lap and sued McDonalds.



Hmmm... not so fast. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2470792/Stella-Liebecks-hot-coffee-McDonalds-lawsuit-The-truth.html


----------



## lsg (Nov 4, 2013)

I think this has already been discussed.  The media created a hype, but that doesn't change the fact that people are "sue happy" now and that we all need to do everything we can to protect ourselves.


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 4, 2013)

I studied the McDonald’s coffee lawsuit in a Business Law class I took.  It is interesting that once you learn about that you spend a lot of time defending that woman.


----------



## lsg (Nov 4, 2013)

No, I don't know as I would spend a lot of time defending this woman. We all know that coffee is hot, at least I hope we do. I remember how persuasive my college instructors could be when pushing an agenda. I don't know the ins and outs of this lawsuit, but the gist of this thread was protect yourself if you can by posting disclaimers on labels. I think I made a mistake by associating the McDonalds case with this thread.


----------



## CP_soapery (Nov 4, 2013)

These are some great tips! When I get to the point of selling my soap, I plan to use the phrasing "Common Sense Cautions" and then proceed to list the standard warnings. I love this (saw it somewhere but can't remember where), because I'm covered, but the title reminds people to not be stupid lol


Belle


----------

